# Juicepal



## Capthowdy (May 19, 2021)

So a buddy of mine tells me he has new source . So I place a small order . It comes today and it’s mf juicepal.  I’m pretty sure this is bs you can just buy off a website .  Anyone ever hear of it . I’ve googled it but not much on it.


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2021)

Never heard of it


----------



## Capthowdy (May 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Never heard of it



inwas googling them. Not much on it . Hopefully someone here knows it.  I’m sick of finding BS gear


----------



## rawdeal (May 20, 2021)

fwiw  .......

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27943-Jp-okeedoked-me!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 20, 2021)

Sources aren’t on Google lol,least not the good ones and legit ones


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 20, 2021)

Why didn't you research 
Before ordering?


----------



## Capthowdy (May 20, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Why didn't you research
> Before ordering?



i didn’t know it was juicepal untill I got the pack . The guy I normally use is a home brew guy so I was expecting this stuff to be something similar .


----------



## Darkseid (May 22, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> i didn’t know it was juicepal untill I got the pack . The guy I normally use is a home brew guy so I was expecting this stuff to be something similar .



omfg . . . you can make this at home!? guess i'm off to troll through reddit


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2021)

We’ll start pinning and let us know what happens.


----------



## brock8282 (May 22, 2021)

I used JuicePal for a couple years. He’s pretty prominent on a few boards. Zero complaints here on the product.


----------



## Capthowdy (May 22, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> I used JuicePal for a couple years. He’s pretty prominent on a few boards. Zero complaints here on the product.



yea he’s really open about this shit on other boards . Dude is kinda crazy . I’ve read through some of the threads of him defending the gear and how it’s tested through jano


----------



## lfod14 (May 22, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> So a buddy of mine tells me he has new source . So I place a small order . It comes today and it’s mf juicepal.  I’m pretty sure this is bs you can just buy off a website .  Anyone ever hear of it . I’ve googled it but not much on it.



JP's been around a very long time, he doesn't have a website and his stuff is legit. I've yet to ever see his stuff test bad. I've also never had an issue myself with his stuff.


----------



## Capthowdy (May 22, 2021)

I’m going to pin the JP gear this week . How many weeks should I wait to get labs done on it?


----------



## Darkseid (May 22, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> I’m going to pin the JP gear this week . How many weeks should I wait to get labs done on it?



4-8 weeks


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2021)

Darkseid said:


> 4-8 weeks



What? I personally never wait this long (4-8 weeks). If I were to wait this long then I'd basically already be between 30-50% done with a typical length cycle.

First you should get baseline labs, then you can get your first on cycle labs ~2-3 weeks after your first injection. This should be about 4 half lives of test-c/test-e ester... which is close enough to have a 90% - 95% feel of what your peak serum test will be.


----------



## Capthowdy (May 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> What? I personally never wait this long (4-8 weeks). If I were to wait this long then I'd basically already be between 30-50% done with a typical length cycle.
> 
> First you should get baseline labs, then you can get your first on cycle labs ~2-3 weeks after your first injection. This should be about 4 half lives of test-c/test-e ester... which is close enough to have a 90% - 95% feel of what your peak serum test will be.



tomorrow I’m pinning the Jp stuff . I will wait 3 weeks then do labs !


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 23, 2021)

I prefer Gearbuddy but Juicepal sounds like it may be as good. I hear that they accept PayPal instead of SendBuddy too so there is definitely a plus.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 25, 2021)

He does have a website. Ive seen some complaints but there are also a few vets around I trust that say JP is solid. I wouldnt know as I have never used them.
I never vouch for a source as it seems in the past when I have they have turned to shit within a few months.
 Edit, plus, a source is as good as its last batch.



lfod14 said:


> JP's been around a very long time, he doesn't have a website and his stuff is legit. I've yet to ever see his stuff test bad. I've also never had an issue myself with his stuff.


----------



## Capthowdy (May 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> He does have a website. Ive seen some complaints but there are also a few vets around I trust that say JP is solid. I wouldnt know as I have never used them.
> I never vouch for a source as it seems in the past when I have they have turned to shit within a few months.
> Edit, plus, a source is as good as its last batch.




I agree . I just pinned the shit yesterday so I’ll get labs in a few weeks .


----------



## In2Deep (Jun 25, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> So a buddy of mine tells me he has new source . So I place a small order . It comes today and it’s mf juicepal.  I’m pretty sure this is bs you can just buy off a website .  Anyone ever hear of it . I’ve googled it but not much on it.



Interesting address. 21 jump street, Chicago, IL


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 25, 2021)

Remember when he was on AB for a short time years ago. Had a great intro price on some Var and Test. Was good stuff, he open sources on some boards. If I remember correctly he uses some magical oil he makes that goes thru a insulin pin. And has a bunch of IFBB pro's using his line.


----------



## In2Deep (Jun 25, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Remember when he was on AB for a short time years ago. Had a great intro price on some Var and Test. Was good stuff, he open sources on some boards. If I remember correctly he uses some magical oil he makes that goes thru a insulin pin. And has a bunch of IFBB pro's using his line.



I did a search for juicepal and it pulled up some info in another forum that he was arrested twice and sentance. Not sure how legitimate that info is. Do you know?


----------



## Capthowdy (Jun 25, 2021)

In2Deep said:


> Interesting address. 21 jump street, Chicago, IL



this source actually turned out to be good .


----------



## Capthowdy (Jun 25, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Remember when he was on AB for a short time years ago. Had a great intro price on some Var and Test. Was good stuff, he open sources on some boards. If I remember correctly he uses some magical oil he makes that goes thru a insulin pin. And has a bunch of IFBB pro's using his line.



I can definitely say the gear is the smoothest I ever used . I’ve been pinning gear for 10 years . Used all kinds of ugl stuff and never this smoothe . I rotate glutes and quads . Barley know I even took a shot


----------

